# Tom Bennett Park



## Glennusf (Jun 18, 2014)

took the wife on the SUP to Tom Bennett park this weekend And paddled out to the Manatee River. If anyone has fished here I would appreciate any tips. The area looks pretty good but really shallow with the winter tides. Thanks


----------



## Jfack (Nov 2, 2014)

Hey man I live in the apartments right there! You fishing fly or spin? Here's two little videos I made from there. It can be good working the deep spots along the mangroves on a low tide


----------



## Glennusf (Jun 18, 2014)

Great, thanks for the information. I am just learning to fly fish and my wife usually use Gulp on her spinning rod.


----------



## Jfack (Nov 2, 2014)

Glennusf said:


> Great, thanks for the information. I am just learning to fly fish and my wife usually use Gulp on her spinning rod.


Yeah that should work. Do you live around here? Be sure to wear some long sleeves and stuff, the bugs get baaaad in the creek leading out. Can make for a crappy time for sure.


----------



## Glennusf (Jun 18, 2014)

Jfack said:


> Yeah that should work. Do you live around here? Be sure to wear some long sleeves and stuff, the bugs get baaaad in the creek leading out. Can make for a crappy time for sure.


I live down in Sarasota. The wind was light on Sunday so the bugs were out a bit. I imagine they are pretty thick in the summer.


----------

